# GMPP Stage Kits For Cruze & Sonic...



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Get your Christmas lists out.

GM/Chevrolet Performance Working On Stage Kits For Cruze, Sonic: Rumormill | GM Authority


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It better not end up being a 10 hp/20 ft/lb increase for $700. Otherwise that would be a waste. Well, keeping the factory warranty intact would be nice.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

sciphi said:


> It better not end up being a 10 hp/20 ft/lb increase for $700. Otherwise that would be a waste. Well, keeping the factory warranty intact would be nice.


This is what the Cobalt SS/SC and Cobalt SS/TC was. You can always get more for less $ from aftermarket places.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Yessss!!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh yeaaaa!... Need to start saving!


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Is it gonna be for real though...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm curious to see how far they go with this.. if we even see this in the next year.

To be honest, after reading about Del blowing a piston ring land just from a small increase in boost volume with the slightly bigger turbo, it makes me wonder how they expect a huge increase with our hypereutectic pistons. At the very least, I'd say each 'stage' kit needs forged pistons included.

Nonetheless, I hope they go through with this!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

In all honesty though, what they SHOULD do is focus on making the 2.0T (LHG?) engine an option for the Cruze, then sell stage kits for that particular engine.

The 1.4T wasn't built with horsepower and torque in mind, in an economy engine. Why stage it? Just like TTR stated, we're better off adding our own bolt-ons for power with less money.


----------

